# [Nvidia] Changement dans la gestion du driver binaire

## sireyessire

comme vous avez pu le voir lors du dernier sync, 2 nouveaux paquets sont apparus: nvidia-drivers et nvidia-legacy-drivers.

alors si votre curiosité vous a conduit à lire les changelog et autres messages des ebuilds, le couple nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx est condamné à disparaître sous peu et à être remplacé par ce nouveau couple.

1ère constatation, c'est plus simple: 1 paquet pour tout installer. le emerge nvidia-*drivers fait l'équivalent du emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx.

2ème constatation: c'est quoi le legacy machin là? et bien appararement si vous avez une carte récente (>geforce2) alors vous prendrez le emerge nvidia-drivers, si vous ne possédez pas de carte "si" récente alors le legacy est pour vous.

voilà, ce matin c'était encore en ~x86 mais ça risque de pas durer.

donc pour effectuer une transition calme:

fermeture de X (pas sur que ça soit nécessaire, mais bon, j'aime tellement le mode texte, et ça coute pas grand chose  :Laughing: )

en root

```
emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

si besoin est (ie vous êtes pas en ACCEPT_KEYWORDS = ~$ARCH)

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

ou

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

(remplacez x86 par votre architecture si elle est différente)

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

 ou 

```
emerge nvidia-legacy-drivers
```

 suivant votre cas

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

```
rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia
```

 (prenons le nouveau module des fois que...)

retour sous X

Enjoy

[Edit] correction typos.

----------

## Mickael

Et bien merci pour l'info sireyessire, et sur ce : bon week-end.

----------

## At0m3

Merci beaucoup pour l'info. Je suppose qu'il faudra réinstaller nvidia-drivers à chaque fois que l'on recompilera le noyau ?

Tu as du faire une erreur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Je suppose que tu voulais remplacer l'un des deux par 

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Merci , c'est une info que je ne connaissais pas et je suis entrain de faire sur ma tour une Maj de qques mois de retard. 

                                                                     @+

----------

## PabOu

Liste des cartes qui doivent utiliser le driver LEGACY :

TNT2

TNT2 Pro

TNT2 Ultra

TNT2 Model 64 (M64)

TNT2 Model 64 (M64) Pro

Vanta

Vanta LT

GeForce 256

GeForce DDR

GeForce2 GTS

GeForce2 Pro

GeForce2 Ti

GeForce2 Ultra

GeForce2 MX Integrated graphics

Quadro

Quadro2 Pro

Quadro2 EX

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour

Petite remarque : après cette manip, un emerge -pvuDN world donne : 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (is blocking media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

```

Mais ca fonctionne quand même, le problème est déjà sur bugzilla et devrait donc être réglé très vite.

Edit : je suis en x86

----------

## PabOu

est-ce que cette nouvelle dénomination va permettre de passer outre les problèmes avec xorg 7.1 ? (aussi bien pour les normaux que les legacy) ? et pour les noyaux 2.6.17 ?

----------

## Scullder

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> est-ce que cette nouvelle dénomination va permettre de passer outre les problèmes avec xorg 7.1 ? (aussi bien pour les normaux que les legacy) ? et pour les noyaux 2.6.17 ?

 

Je ne pense pas, ce n'est pas une nouvelle version du driver.

edit : zyprexa, j'ai pas ton problème en ~amd64

----------

## E11

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 2ème constatation: c'est quoi le legacy machin là? et bien appararement si vous avez une carte récente (>=geforce2) alors vous prendrez le emerge nvidia-drivers, si vous ne possédez pas de carte "si" récente alors le legacy est pour vous.
> 
> 

 

Ce ne devrait pas être (>geforce2) plutôt que (>=geforce2) par rapport à la liste communiqué par PabOu ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ey

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> ...

 

Ca c'est du à l'ebuild xorg-x11 et au flag VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia", il faut attendre une mise a jour de l'ebuild xorg-x11 pour ça. Si tu ne veux pas avoir ce message retire nvidia de VIDEO_CARDS pour le moment.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *zyprexa wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> ...

 

Après le sync du matin, et un emerge world ce problème semble résolu au moins avec un xorg stable.

----------

## PabOu

En tout cas, pour le legacy, il y a également une mise à jour du driver (en ~x86, on passe de la version 7174 à la version 7182). J'ai cherché un changelog, je n'ai rien trouvé...

----------

## GaMeS

Tiens je me posais une question.

J'ai actuellement une carte récente (Nvidia 6600 PCI-E) et une carte plus ancienne à base de Nvidia G-Force 2 (3D Prophet II MX).

En fait j'ai dans l'idée de faire un triple screen sachant que j'ai 2 sorties sur ma carte PCI-e et 1 sortie donc sur la G-Force 2.

Les drivers des 2 cartes vont t'il bien cohabité ? 

(ayant des problèmes de carte mère apparement je ne peut pas testé pour l'instant mais c'est dans l'optique)

----------

## truc

coucou, bon et bien moi pas comprendre.. J' fait le fameux emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

Puis le emerge nvidia-driver (geforce 4 inside)

et là déjà à la fin de l'emerge j'ai un warning:

```
--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.17-rc5 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.17-rc5/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol pci_find_class                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.conf ...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

```

Ensuite, maintenant si je fais 

```
modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-rc5/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Le dmesg correspondant:

```
ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f7240

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7d40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class
```

voila, j'me dis juste que dans xorg.conf j'ai un BusID mais je ne sais si ça peut avoir une rapport..  :Question: 

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

        Option      "nologo"        "1"

EndSection

```

(J'ai effectivement dû passer à nv pour l'occasion)

Si vous pouvoir m'aider, alors moi content;)

EDIT: ah oui: 

```
 uname -r

2.6.17-rc5

ls -l /usr/src/

total 16

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   16 mai 30 18:31 linux -> linux-2.6.17-rc5

```

----------

## billiob

@truc (moi aussi j'ai une GF4, mais ça ne doit pas trop être lié)

j'avais le même problème (emerge hier, et au reboot ce matin : même problème)

J'ai réemergé nvidia-driver et le problème est résolu.

----------

## truc

ouais, si seulement  :Smile:  j'ai déjà du l'emergé une dizaine de fois presque.. j'ai trouvé que j'avais le flags dlloader qui trainait je l'ai enlevé, mais cela ne m'amène qu'une nouvelle erreure:

```
--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.17-rc5 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.17-rc5/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol remap_page_range                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.conf ...

```

```
ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f7240

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7d40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

```

 :Sad: 

et toujours la même erreur en voulant charger le module, oui j'ai bien fait le eselect ...

----------

## kopp

Recompile ton noyau pour voir.

----------

## truc

merci, entre temps j'avais essayé, mais en cherchant, il se trouve qu'en fait c'est ccache dans les FEATURES qui "génait". j'viens d'essayer en le désactivant, et c'est bon  :Smile: 

yeah:)

----------

## titoucha

Etrange cette erreur, je n'aurais jamais trouvé pour ccache, car j'ai 5 machines avec la même version de kernel, glibc, gcc, ccache et nvidia-kernel et une seule me faisait cette erreur, je l'avais résolu en compilant le pilote sur une autre machine.

PS: la seul grosse différence sur la machine en faute c'est qu'elle est multi-coeurs?, sinon ils sont tous de la même famille de processeur.

----------

## ercete

Salut, le sujet m'intéresse... je suis en plein dedans

à lire ce topic j'ai fais un sync hier matin (08/07), et malgré cela j'ai toujours cette erreur :

```
courgette ~ # emerge nvidia-drivers -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1  USE="dlloader" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

Je suis en ~x86

J'ai essayé un emerge -C xorg-server

mais le blocage est toujours présent.

On dirait que xorg-server est a la fois une dépendance et un paquet bloquant nvidia-drivers ?

Je suis en train de refaire un esync au cas où mais j'ai peu d'espoir vu que le dernier date du 8 au matin...

----------

## sireyessire

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Salut, le sujet m'intéresse... je suis en plein dedans
> 
> à lire ce topic j'ai fais un sync hier matin (08/07), et malgré cela j'ai toujours cette erreur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

faut rester en xorg stable... le xorg-server 1.1.0 est encore en ~arch et non compatible avec les drivers binaires (=> retourne sous nv)

----------

## ercete

ah, c'est ce que j'avais fait...

bon pas la peine d'essayer alors  :Razz: 

----------

## Mubs

je fais la derniére ligne de commande : rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia

et la j'ai droit Ã  : FATAL: error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoot-r5/video/nvidia.ko) Invalid module format   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pourtant tout le reste c'est bien passé, il est possible que se soit tout con, parfois on m'appelle "boulet"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Apparemment, il y a deux solutions possibles, recompile ton noyau et réemerge le pilote

ou bien comme dit plus haut, enlève le ccache de FEATURES si jamais tu l'as.

----------

## TTK

Eh ben je suis déçu, je pensais que cette nouvelle version du driver ferait un peu moins bloatware que les autres, mais non, nvidia.ko est toujours plus gros que le noyau. C'est pas un peu n'importe quoi ? D'autant que ce n'est que la moitié du driver !

----------

## novazur

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> si vous avez une carte récente (>geforce2) alors vous prendrez le emerge nvidia-drivers, si vous ne possédez pas de carte "si" récente alors le legacy est pour vous.

 

Euh... j'ai l'air un peu bête, mais un FX5200, c'est > ou = geforce2 ?

----------

## Leander256

Les FX5xxx sont des GeForce5, mais pour une raison marketing quelconque ils ont changé le nom de leur produit  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Les FX5xxx sont des GeForce5, mais pour une raison marketing quelconque ils ont changé le nom de leur produit 

 

Ah, bien merci, parce que j'avais beau chercher, je ne trouvais pas de référence correspondante.

----------

## truc

on pourrait éventuellement le destickyser celui là non?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

Y a une idee de quand un nouveau driver nvidia qui marche avec le nouveau X.org va sortir?

----------

## truc

j'avais lu quelque part courant septembre... donc on peut esperer pour novembre?  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

J'avais lu quelque part fin juin. J'espère que ça va pas trop traîne sinon ça va bloquer le passage à xorg 7.1 pour beaucoup de distrib. :/

----------

## geekounet

Et pourquoi ça les bloquerai ? Les distribs ne sont pas dépendantes des drivers proprios.  :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Et pourquoi ça les bloquerai ? Les distribs ne sont pas dépendantes des drivers proprios. 

 

Les utilisateurs finaux si :/

----------

## titoucha

C'est une idée ou nvidia est devenu moin réactif que par le passé, ça fait quand même un petit moment que Xorg 7.1 est sortit et ils n'ont pas encore réagi   :Confused: 

----------

## Scullder

Yaaah c'est bon, le voilà, version 1.0-7184 et 1.0-8774 :

http://www.nvidia.fr/object/linux_fr.html

 *Quote:*   

>     * Ajout de la prise en charge de X.Org 7.1.
> 
>     * Ajout de la prise en charge de XVideo avec l'extension Composite X lors de l'utilisation de X.Org 7.1.
> 
>     * Amélioration de l'interaction avec les nouveaux noyaux Linux.
> ...

 

Un lien sur le problème : http://lwn.net/Articles/195351/

----------

## truc

quand on parle du loup  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

Peut on espérer pouvoir faire fonctionner AIGLX avec ces nouveaux drivers ? Je suis un peu lassé des bricolages nécessaires pour faire fonctionner XGL, et de la perte globale de performance qu'il engendre : il y avait une histoire d'une fonction opengl non supportée par le pilote binaire précédent, qui engendrait l'utilisation de mesa et d'un rendu software. Peut-on espérer contourner tout çà avec ces nouveaux drivers ?

----------

## truc

d'après ce commentaire https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3532122.html#3532122

sans doute que non :/

Arf, ne te galère pas alors.. Personnellement je n'ai franchis le cap d'XGl que pour voir, car sinon, il me manque fvwm, vraiment! j'suis pas du tout fan de l'interface gnome par défaut, et j'ignore si on peut vraiment s'amuser, comme on peut le faire avec fvwm..

M'enfin.. du coup, j'utilise toujours le plain X, et j'en suis satisfait.. toutes fois, je toucherai probablement à AIGLX, si c'est possiible; :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

```
emerge =nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Je pleure?

----------

## kopp

Ce devrait normalement être les drivers séries 9*** qui apporterait la compatibilité.

A moins qu'ils aient apportés des modifs aux anciens sans changer leur numéros, ce qui semblerait bizarre. SI c'était tout de même le cas, il faudrait attendre que les dev répercutent ces changements sur l'arbre.

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

> A moins qu'ils aient apportés des modifs aux anciens sans changer leur numéros, ce qui semblerait bizarre.

 

C'est pourtant le cas selon l'annonce sur les forums nvnews : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=758e8534854097a52d538a91778a3668&t=75603

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge =nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774
> 
> ...

 

Chez moi ça marche, mais j'ai du éditer à la main l'ebuild de nvidia-drivers (enlever la ligne >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99) ainsi que xorg-server (enlever les lignes !nvidia-drivers)  :Smile: 

Et franchement, je suis heureux que les pointeurs souris et l'affichage de firefox arrêtent de foirer.

Prochaine étape : XGL   :Razz: 

Je vous parle depuis XOrg 7.1 avec drivers nVidia 1.0.8774   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

Okay. On verra ce qui se passe, j'essaye.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge =nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774
> 
> ...

 

Mais non !

Attends juste un peu, ou débloque les 2 ebuilds à la mano.

Dixit la : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145004#c7 ça sera débloqué après un chouilla de tests (d'ici demain ? ce soir ? qui sait  :Wink: )

----------

## Trevoke

Desole, pas la patience, je l'ai fait a la main, ca marche.

----------

## PabOu

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Dixit la : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145004#c7

 

guilc, tu habites sur bgo ? :-) tu devrais changer la valeur de ta localisation dans ton profil ;-)

----------

## guilc

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Dixit la : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145004#c7 
> 
> guilc, tu habites sur bgo ?  tu devrais changer la valeur de ta localisation dans ton profil 

 

Roooooooh  :Laughing:  (bah suffit de taper "nvidia" sur bgo, c'est le dernier  :Wink: )

Mais sinon : je viens de l'installer, avant, je m'étais dit que je resterais au driver libre finalement.

Mais la, ça change ! changement de bureaux plus rapide, consoles plus rapides, et polices plus nettes, bref, grand retour au driver proprio : il a beau etre proprio, il est quand meme vachement plus performant à tous points de vue !

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, rien à dire : le driver proprio est plus mieux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, rien à dire : le driver proprio est plus mieux 

 

Je viens de refaire un tour du côté de nouveau, et c'est marrant sur le wiki il y a des ebuilds gentoo... Bon par contre c'est pas encore prêt d'être fini, donc il va falloir prendre son mal en patience...

----------

## truc

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Oui, rien à dire : le driver proprio est plus mieux  
> 
> Je viens de refaire un tour du côté de nouveau, et c'est marrant sur le wiki il y a des ebuilds gentoo... Bon par contre c'est pas encore prêt d'être fini, donc il va falloir prendre son mal en patience...

 

euh c'ets normal si je ne comprends pas du tout ce que tu veux dire? y'a que moi?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Oui, rien à dire : le driver proprio est plus mieux  
> 
> Je viens de refaire un tour du côté de nouveau, et c'est marrant sur le wiki il y a des ebuilds gentoo... Bon par contre c'est pas encore prêt d'être fini, donc il va falloir prendre son mal en patience... 
> 
> euh c'ets normal si je ne comprends pas du tout ce que tu veux dire? y'a que moi?

 

Moi-t'aussi avru non-biennement comrpiendu

----------

## Ey

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, OK

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Je viens de refaire un tour du côté des drivers appelés "nouveau", et c'est marrant sur le wiki il y a des ebuilds gentoo... Bon par contre c'est pas encore prêt d'être fini, donc il va falloir prendre son mal en patience...

 

----------

## cilaos

Bonjour a tous.

Bien que cela fait quelques années que j'utilise la distrib gentoo, je n'ai jamais posté sur ce forum.

Voila j'ai un pepin avec les drivers nvidia et xorg modulaire version 7.1.

Quand le X avec  le driver nvidia j'ai un ecran noir sans retour au shell meme avec ctrl+alt+backspace.

Donc je suis obligé de redémarrer ma mahine a chaque fois et cela commence a devenir pénible.

Il y aurait il parmis vous une ame charitable qui puisse m'aider. 

Merci par avance.

Ah au fait avec les drivers nv cela fonctionne mais j'airemais bien profiter a fond de ma carte vidéo.

----------

## sireyessire

 *cilaos wrote:*   

> Bonjour a tous.
> 
> Bien que cela fait quelques années que j'utilise la distrib gentoo, je n'ai jamais posté sur ce forum.
> 
> Voila j'ai un pepin avec les drivers nvidia et xorg modulaire version 7.1.
> ...

 

avec le xorg 7.1 il te faut les drivers nvidia de version >= 1.0.8774

alors vérifie et mets ceux là le cas échéant (ils sont pê ~arché, cf man portage pour les installer)

----------

## cilaos

Salut

Bon merci pour ta rponse

les versions sont correctes et j'ai bien mis les nvidia-drivers dans /etc/portage/package.keywords.

pour ca il n'y a pas de probleme.

Le probleme reste le meme.

Ma carte video est une NVIDIA GEFORCE 6600 GT

dans la log il me dit qu'il l'a bien trouve mais a la fin il me met Wait...

----------

## truc

avant d'aller plus loin pour chercher, comme c'est une problème plutôt pénible, je te conseille d'activer les 'magic syskey' dans tonh noyau, de reboot'er dessus, et quand tu lance X et que ça plante comme ça, tu essaies ça pour revenir à la console:

alt+printkey+r

puis

alt+ flèche de gauche (par exemple)

ça devrait te faire revenir à une console, veille juste à laisser environ une seconde entre les deux commandes.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, alors tu fais synchroniser tes disques:

alt+printkey+s

tu les démontes

alt+printkey+u

et tu reboot

alt+printkey+b

ainsi ça sera toujours moins risqué qu'un hard reboot  :Smile: 

Et enfin, si tu n'y arrive toujours pas, ouvre toi un thread pour ça.. (je sais ça fait peut-être mal.., peut-êter avais-tu décidé de ne jamais le faire?  :Laughing:  )

----------

## cilaos

OK voila le bout interressant de la log:

.../

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 6600 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.80.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 6600 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Iiyama (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     ADI M700 (CRT-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Iiyama (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): ADI M700 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "640x400"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     DPI from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf7eff400 - 0xf7eff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf7ef8000 - 0xf7efbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf7eff800 - 0xf7efffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf7fff400 - 0xf7fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xf7fff800 - 0xf7fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x500003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xf7fffc00 - 0xf7ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xf7de0000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000df40 - 0x0000df5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[42] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000508, 0)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000508, 0)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 1, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x000005a8, 0)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 1, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x000005a8, 0)

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 3, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000aec, 0)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 3, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000aec, 0)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000b1c, 0)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000b1c, 0)

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+fr" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

=> ce qui m'inquiete c'est les Wait.

Si quelqu'un a une idée 

Merci

----------

## sireyessire

 *cilaos wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Bon merci pour ta rponse
> 
> les versions sont correctes et j'ai bien mis les nvidia-drivers dans /etc/portage/package.keywords.
> ...

 

si ça reste problèmatique ouvre un autre thread, pour ne pas polluer celui là qui se veut informatif d'un changement de dénomination dans portage.

----------

## didier30

un truc pas terrible terrible

j'utilise les drivers alsa (pas du kernel donc) et le paquet s'appelle alsa-driver alors que nvidia c'est nvidia-drivers (noté le 's' à la fin)

ce serait bien d'harmoniser le truc : soit les deux prennet un 's' soit pas

----------

## Temet

Bonjour, attendu que les drivers nvidia supportant xorg 7.1 sont dans la branche stable (ce que je viens de découvrir à ma grande surprise), comment se fait il que xorg 7.1 soit toujours dans la branche testing?

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée (ou espion chez les devs) de la date de la stabilisation de xorg 7.1?

Merci.

----------

## PabOu

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un aurait il une idée (ou espion chez les devs) de la date de la stabilisation de xorg 7.1?

 

C'est en cours. Dans la GWN ils ont annoncé pour le jeudi 12 ou plus tard.

----------

## Temet

J'ai vu ce matin, merci PabOu  :Wink: 

----------

